# CJC-1293/GHRP-6 Log.....First Cycle



## Lang (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I have decided to jump on the peptide wagon to see just what all the hype is about. I am in week 2 now (GHRP-6 x 200mcg 3x per/day and CJC-1293 x 100mcg 3x per/day). I have noticed a considerable increase in apatite and a more rested sleep thus far. I have coupled this with test e at 800mg p/w stacked with Deca 250mg p/w (on my second week of deca and third week of test, kick started with Test P 200mg per/week). My goals are to add some quality mass over the cold weather season approaching. 

I have been pinning the peps in the am prior to fasted cardio, then again at noon, and again prior to bed. I have been eating a huge amount for me. I usually hover around 2500 calories per day, but I'm guessing I am closer to 4000 calories currently. I'm not worried about putting on some fat on my belly and love handles, I know I have to put up with this is I am to gain the mass I'm looking for. I just hope the peps will offset these additional calories. 

Another goal is that these peps in combo with the Deca will help my joint pain. My shoulder is super painful as well as my two middle fingers on that same arm. If you have some experiences with joint pain relief I would love to hear your experiences. 

I will check in weekly to update this log or sooner if I have something pertinent to report. Feedback on this plan is welcomed. Happy Lifting.


----------



## tjsulli (Sep 17, 2012)

imo no need to go over 100mcgs with the ghrp6. thats the saturation dose and doubling that is not going to give u twice the results but will end up costing u twice as much $ and increase the risk for prolactin /cortisol sides. if you want a bigger pulse go with ghrp-2


----------



## philz (Sep 21, 2012)

which is better to stack with CJC 1295, GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 ?


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 21, 2012)

Good stack for adding mass... The hunger ghrp gives is unbelievable! I planned out a combo like yours, though I thought I could diet... lol... impossible!!!!


----------



## njc (Sep 23, 2012)

Since most of the stuff on the market in the peptide business is made from cheap and inferior chinese powders, a lot of people do go over 100mcg's with sucess.  Thats because with some of these companies it takes 200mcg's to actually equal the 100mcg's which were used in the studies where saturation dosing was determined.


----------

